# Drift cutters



## Cody (Sep 13, 2016)

I've had my 24" deluxe #921024 for a couple of seasons now and it has performed flawlessly. When I got it I immediately installed the Wuss Grips (heated hand grips) which really work well when outside for a while - especially at night.

I just installed a set of Drift Cutters a few days ago and can't wait to see if they actually work. Last year we had over 4 feet in front of our Driveway thanks to Mr. Snowplow Driver (Town Snow Removal) and would love to see how the Drift Cutters handle that. Anyone have experience with them?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I've I've used them before but I've made them myself out of that just whatever I had laying around. They work fine.
I have a set that I got from William, for my Toro 521 but I have yet to install them. Garage door angle is my metal of choice when I make them. It works great.


----------



## Grogey (Aug 18, 2016)

There is something of a look they give to a snow blower, "My snowblower takes cutting through the snow seriously!" sort of thing.


----------



## thool (Jul 25, 2016)

I've used them to topple snow into the bucket, but they have not benefited me in clearing the snow the town plow deposits at the end of my driveway. Their best application is when you go parallel to a drift that is higher than your basket. If a drift is on your left, go alongside it with the left cutter slicing it, back up a little, nudge the blower to the right, and the cutter topples the drift into the basket. Works best when the drift is rigid, which makes me doubt you'll see any benefit on the road snow pile.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

Just be careful you don't lose an eye from those when you bend over. Honda designed theirs like a squared arch (up, across, down). You can see it in my picture. Something to thing about.


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

Drift higher then the bucket on my blower but the drift cutter cuts it down.....Nice clean edge!


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

You should put little flags at the top of your cutters <grin>


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't worry about my eye as much as I do the legs of my snow pants. I keep thinking I should stick a tennis ball on the end of each one to keep from catching my pants on them.


----------



## Grogey (Aug 18, 2016)

GoBlowSnow said:


> You should put little flags at the top of your cutters <grin>


Bicycle Flags? The ones kids used to have to put on the bikes a long.... time ago. Remember my father telling me about them. 

Could know where you are when the snow is over 5 feet high...


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Sure!


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

*drift cutter/light bar*

heres my diy drift cutter/battery powered light bar, it works well. the lights do fold down in tough going tho.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

nwcove said:


> heres my diy drift cutter/battery powered light bar, it works well. the lights do fold down in tough going tho.


Nice work there.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I don't worry about my eye as much as I do the legs of my snow pants. I keep thinking I should stick a tennis ball on the end of each one to keep from catching my pants on them.


 Good idea


----------



## Pato (Sep 16, 2016)

Is drit cutter useful essential? I will have big drift to blow and never have blower before.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Pato said:


> Is drit cutter useful essential? I will have big drift to blow and never have blower before.


No. Not essential but they are very effective. I usually make mine from that angled metal that is used for garage door openers. Full of holes but still very strong and it slices right through drifts.


----------



## Pato (Sep 16, 2016)

micah68kj said:


> No. Not essential but they are very effective. I usually make mine from that angled metal that is used for garage door openers. Full of holes but still very strong and it slices right through drifts.


Good idea, do you have a picture of your diy cutter? If needed, i will try to do the same.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Pato said:


> Is drit cutter useful essential? I will have big drift to blow and never have blower before.


I don't have drift cutters so when the snow is more than the height of the bucket the snow goes over the bucket and builds up in front of the wheels. It doesn't take much to stop the machine, so you have to back up the machine to cleared area and blow the excess away. It is a pain if you have lots of drifts, etc much over 2ft or so.

However, drift cutters are a real pain when fitted to the machine and not needed. Easy detachment or a fold out of the way design would be useful. I think Ariens drift cutters for current machines fold easily out of the way but I have not seen them used on a machine.

Good luck.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Pato said:


> Good idea, do you have a picture of your diy cutter? If needed, i will try to do the same.


No sir I' m sorry I have no pics. The machines I made them for have been sold. My current machine, the Toro 521 has factory set and the Ariens 724 got me through the 30" storm last year, without drift cutters. 
Making cutters is fairly easy. I could give a hoot about looks or style. I'm beyond all that.


----------

